# What new crazy minority will fight for rights next?



## Shiny Grimer (May 24, 2009)

Well, this conversation started up on starmen.net.

Many of our grandparents are or were racist.

Many of our parents are or were homophobic.

When we're older, what new minorities will we fear/hate next?

I'm placing my bets on furries or artificial intelligences (if we manage to invent them). What do you think?


----------



## Tailsy (May 24, 2009)

DAMN AMERICANS


----------



## Abwayax (May 24, 2009)

Martians.


----------



## OrangeAipom (May 24, 2009)

Women. D:


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (May 24, 2009)

Please, everyone loves women.

Seriously? My bet is on human clones, if we make them.


----------



## Notoriously Unknown (May 24, 2009)

OrangeAipom said:


> Women. D:


Are women really a minoraty? I mean, we do take up half of the worldwide population.
I say that the minoraty will probley have something to do with religeon. Mainly, people will start to hate the Islamic because of the war in the middle east. I'm not saying I hate them, but a lot of people are blaming them for the entire mess, which is wrong. Both Amirica and the middle east are to blame for this war. Thank goodness it'll "end" soon.


----------



## OrangeAipom (May 24, 2009)

Blastoise428 said:


> Please, everyone loves women.


My dream for a yaoi utopia has been _shattered_.



Notoriously Unknown said:


> Are women really a minoraty? I mean, we do take up half of the worldwide population.


And yet they will try to fight for rights anyway.



Blastoise428 said:


> My bet is on human clones, if we make them.


A thing without a brain can't fight for rights, and the brain will be thrown away because there's no use for it.


----------



## #1 bro (May 24, 2009)

Most likely polygamists/fetishists.


----------



## Zoltea (May 24, 2009)

Homosexuals. OBVIOUSLY, lol.


----------



## Departure Song (May 24, 2009)

People who discriminate.


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (May 24, 2009)

Tailsy said:


> DAMN AMERICANS


Why not English people instead?


Notoriously Unknown said:


> Are women really a minoraty? I mean, we do take up half of the worldwide population.


Women in the United States still make about 85 cents for every dollar a man gets paid, so there's still some discrimination in that respect. Maybe not a minority, per se, but still a discriminated group.

As improbable as clones, but my money is on artificial intelligences.


----------



## Abwayax (May 24, 2009)

PC gamers.


----------



## Dragonclaw (May 24, 2009)

Bassists.


----------



## Tarvos (May 24, 2009)

Single mothers.


----------



## Minish (May 24, 2009)

ANIMALS. 8D

...And teenage mothers.


----------



## Dannichu (May 24, 2009)

But just because a group has equal rights doesn't mean they're not discriminated against. Women have had, by law, equal treatment for ages, but, like Link pointed out, the wage gap still exists. Just as racism didn't go away once the segragation laws were abolished, and like how homophobia still exists in places with gay marriage/adoption/other exciting things.

I think ye olde minority groups can and will (and should) keep fighting for equal treatment even if, on paper, they're treated equally already.

One could, I suppose, make the argument that the Islamic groups fighting to have Sharai Law courts within the UK (and, I assume, other countries) are fighting for equal treatment?


----------



## Lady Grimdour (May 24, 2009)

Probably AI.

And mutants.


----------



## Tailsy (May 24, 2009)

link008 said:


> Why not English people instead?


They put me down, man.


----------



## Tarvos (May 24, 2009)

Yer a Scot. That nullifies that point by definition.


----------



## Princess Darknight II (May 24, 2009)

Lefties. Damn things can't even use all the wonderful things a rightie can.

...Nah, if the specialty shops have shown me anything. But by my experiences online and in real life, it feels as if Middle Eastern (not just Muslim) foreigners will have to fight for equal rights next. I mean, I met someone who will assume automatically that anyone who _looks_ Arabic must be a Muslim. After that, he also assumes that they will bomb their car.

That's terrible.


----------



## Tailsy (May 24, 2009)

Watershed said:


> Yer a Scot. That nullifies that point by definition.


They can't fight for rights if they're always better at everything!!


----------



## Tarvos (May 24, 2009)

Scots aren't better at everything. Yet.

Though they are pretty cool.


----------



## Kabigon (May 24, 2009)

The wage gap exists because if somehow another Titanic happened, all the wives and children will be able to leave while all the men drown. And most women live longer than men so it evens out somewhere. :D. Naw I'm just kidding. I saw that on Comedy Central one time.

But I really don't enjoy feminists.


----------



## Tarvos (May 24, 2009)

feminists have a point up till the point where they think women are better than men

fighting for equality is all right

fighting for dominance is retarded


----------



## Tailsy (May 24, 2009)

If they're fighting for rights over men, then they aren't feminists.


----------



## Tarvos (May 24, 2009)

Tailsy said:


> If they're fighting for rights over men, then they aren't feminists.


I know, but those are exactly the women that consider themselves feminists. and I hate that type of people because it's just retarded


----------



## Departure Song (May 24, 2009)

I also really hate this idea that if the average woman has to make $1.00 for every $1.00 the average man makes. That eventually leads to affirmative action which is one of the biggest piles of bullshit ever.


----------



## Tarvos (May 24, 2009)

I just think people should earn what they deserve. But people should be principally allowed the same wage, just they should take the best candidate for the job. Women, nigger, gay, posh dude, tattooed hippie, who gives a fucking shit.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (May 24, 2009)

get up
stand up
stand up for your rights

get up
stand up
don't give up the fight


----------



## Charizard Morph (May 24, 2009)

Government officals............... wait, every generation has had a problem with this, never mind. :D

Government experiments such as cloning, genetic distortion, human/animal splices, things like that.

I have to say that I wouldn't be against the people that had been mutated or cloned, that wasn't their choice, rather i would be against the scientists that actually managed to create them.


----------



## Departure Song (May 24, 2009)

Er, why?


----------



## Kabigon (May 24, 2009)

Departure Song said:


> I also really hate this idea that if the average woman has to make $1.00 for every $1.00 the average man makes. That eventually leads to affirmative action which is one of the biggest piles of bullshit ever.


What do you mean?


----------



## Departure Song (May 24, 2009)

Stryke said:


> What do you mean?


Affirmative action. You know, the policies that take race, ethnicity, or gender into consideration in an attempt to promote opportunity for minorities.


----------



## Tarvos (May 24, 2009)

Affirmative action is stupid.

Just hire who's best for the job.


----------



## opaltiger (May 24, 2009)

Watershed said:


> I know, but those are exactly the women that consider themselves feminists. and I hate that type of people because it's just retarded


well done generalising a whole set of people based on one very small minority (who are misusing the term feminist as it is)


----------



## Salazard (May 24, 2009)

Dragonclaw said:


> Bassists.


I hope not, or I'm going into hiding...

People who fight for rights... Makes sense. xD


----------



## Dannichu (May 25, 2009)

Departure Song said:


> I also really hate this idea that if the average woman has to make $1.00 for every $1.00 the average man makes. That eventually leads to affirmative action which is one of the biggest piles of bullshit ever.


How about the idea that the average woman has to make $1 for every $1 a man makes when they're both doing _exactly the same job_? Sure, there are laws saying that it _should _be the case, but it sure as hell isn't in reality.



			
				Stryke said:
			
		

> The wage gap exists because if somehow another Titanic happened, all the wives and children will be able to leave while all the men drown. And most women live longer than men so it evens out somewhere. :D. Naw I'm just kidding. I saw that on Comedy Central one time.
> 
> But I really don't enjoy feminists.


[I'm only getting on my feminist high horse in response to this, not just because I can or want to make a big deal]

Actually, not necessarily. And if it did, it sure as hell wouldn't be because of the feminists. The feminists (in the actual seeking-equality sense) challenge chivalry (in the holding-doors-open-for-women sense) because it's demonstrating a clear inequality based entirely on gender; the very thing feminists fight against. 
In fact, if you look at it, pretty much every single aspect of gender inequality (both ways) is a result of patriarchy - the fact that it's socially acceptable for women to wear trousers but men can't wear skirts is a feminist issue -  men can't wear skirts in public without a) being openly mocked, or b) having the living crap beaten out of them because skirts are _feminine and girly_, and in a society such as ours, it's ridiculous for a man to bring himself down to a woman's level by dressing in such a way. 
Same goes for the fact that, the vast majority of the time, the woman gets custody of the child when a het couple divorces - it's because women are seen as the caregivers while men should be the ones working, not looking after kids.

I think that most people who 'don't enjoy' feminists don't really get what a feminist _is._


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (May 25, 2009)

you mean feminists aren't man-hating, bra-burning feminazi bulldykes??? what planet are _you_ living on

Bonus picture because this always makes me giggle:





i love you ken.


----------



## Linzys (May 25, 2009)

Teenagers.


----------



## goldenquagsire (May 25, 2009)

Linzys said:


> Teenagers.


mm.

yeah, make 16 the new 18. it makes sense, after all; if you can leave school, get taxed, get married and join the army then why the hell shouldn't you be allowed the vote, alcohol, fags, etc.


----------



## Elfin (May 25, 2009)

There will come a time when pointing out any difference between people will be considered offensive.
Maybe.
But seriously.. sentient computers and such, once we advance that far. Or aliens! ;D


----------



## opaltiger (May 25, 2009)

> The wage gap exists because if somehow another Titanic happened, all the wives and children will be able to leave while all the men drown.


actually ships are required by law to have enough lifeboats for everyone nowadays.



> yeah, make 16 the new 18. it makes sense, after all; if you can leave school, get taxed, get married and join the army then why the hell shouldn't you be allowed the vote, alcohol, fags, etc.


oh god giving sixteen year olds the vote is the worst idea ever


----------



## Harlequin (May 25, 2009)

also you can't join the army until 17.5


----------



## goldenquagsire (May 26, 2009)

> oh god giving sixteen year olds the vote is the worst idea ever


well don't tax them until they're 18.

isn't that what the yankees were whining about? "no taxation without representation".



> also you can't join the army until 17.5


.5?

also

erm

it's 16.


----------



## Dinru (May 28, 2009)

Evoli said:


> There will come a time when pointing out any difference between people will be considered offensive.
> Maybe.


*shivers* The Giver by Lows Lowry comes to mind... For those few who've never read it, let's just hope that never happens...

Anyway: After Gay Marriage is pretty much the norm in the civilized world, either Transgendered (but possibly not Transsexual) rights, especially those who have an identity other than male or female. Or religious discrimination rights/more education to the masses on such subjects, if Transgendered Rights are already here by then.


----------



## Shiny Grimer (May 28, 2009)

Zhorken said:


> ya it totally sucks for furs I mean I am so discriminated against and I am missing so many rights!!!!!  like
> oh
> hm


Guess I should have clarified. I originally wanted to put "what minority will fight for acceptance?" but then changed it, so yeah.


----------



## Harlequin (May 29, 2009)

goldenquagsire said:


> well don't tax them until they're 18.
> 
> isn't that what the yankees were whining about? "no taxation without representation".
> 
> ...


no but you can't actually ... do anything until you're like 17.5

you have to be enrolled in training courses etc. you can't pick up a weapon and fight until that old. (or so I was told by an army recruitment guy, anyway.)


----------



## goldenquagsire (May 29, 2009)

> no but you can't actually ... do anything until you're like 17.5
> 
> you have to be enrolled in training courses etc. you can't pick up a weapon and fight until that old. (or so I was told by an army recruitment guy, anyway.)


oic

meh. still seems reasonable to give 16 year olds the vote.

:/


----------



## Harlequin (May 29, 2009)

Not really. Why is it reasonable? You can't purchase alcohol or cigarettes until eighteen and anyone under eighteen can claim back all the tax they pay (afaik, anyway...)


----------



## goldenquagsire (May 29, 2009)

> You can't purchase alcohol or cigarettes until eighteen


these are also stupid

i mean, why do you have "half-way adults" at sixteen? really, the age of majority should be an all-or-nothing situation. either you're a full adult with every right and responsibility that it entails, or you're still a minor. preferably the former.



> and anyone under eighteen can claim back all the tax they pay (afaik, anyway...)


what

that doesn't even make sense?


----------



## Harlequin (May 29, 2009)

If you have a job at sixteen you can claim back the "emergency tax" you pay on your salary. At least that's what I thought.

plus you ... don't have "half way" adults at sixteen. you have "sixteen year olds"


----------



## goldenquagsire (May 30, 2009)

At sixteen, you can have sex, get married "with your parents' consent" (wtf), you can get a job, sign up for the army... and yet you don't have as many of the privileges of eighteen-year-olds. Seems like a "half-way adult" to me.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (May 30, 2009)

When I see sixteen-year olds here I just think 'goddamn am i glad they can't vote' followed by immediate despair at realizing they can already have sex, smoke and drink.


----------



## goldenquagsire (May 30, 2009)

protip: those evil sixteen year olds *won't change that much in two years!*

so unless you plan to remove the vote for everyone born after 1992, then you might as well take into consideration the wishes of more politically-minded people such as yourself. i mean, i dunno about you, but i'm quite irritated about the fact that i have no power as a voter, whereas thousands of people who *could* vote don't even bother - not even as a statement of political belief but just out of sheer laziness.


----------



## Departure Song (May 30, 2009)

In the US, there is very little point in voting for the president. Not entirely sure about the other offices, but yeah.


----------



## Tailsy (May 30, 2009)

This means that in no country is there ever a point in voting!!


----------



## Harlequin (May 30, 2009)

You can have sex, but why is that an adult thing? It's ... sex. People would do it anyway. As for jobs... no, sorry. You can hold a *limited* job for which you don't pay tax. As well, if you commit crimes you're tried as a minor (shorter sentences, less harsh punishments).

People under eighteen get fewer rights because they also have fewer responsibilities and duties. Do you _want_ to pay income tax etc?


----------



## H-land (May 30, 2009)

Tailsy said:


> This means that in no country is there ever a point in voting!!


No, really, voting for the president doesn't work like it should in the US.
Most officials are elected by how many votes they get from The People.
Because our government is illogical and inefficient, however, our President is not.
The President is elected by the 'electoral college', a horrible system which allows the most popular candidate to lose an election by having the less popular guy win more of the less sparsely populated states.
See, one vote in New York state is worth 0.00000161 electoral votes. One vote in Wyoming is worth 0.00000583 electoral votes. I don't like that.
I feel that the electoral college is an anachronism in this modern age that should be done away with posthaste in order to guarantee that the next President of the United States is candidate whom most of The People support, and that one vote in Maryland should weigh the same as a vote in Tennessee, should weigh the same in Rhode Island, Alaska, or Washington state. A Man is a Man, and a vote is a vote.


In any case, I'd predict that foreigners and/or fetishists'll be the next ones wanting rights. (Stinkin' Canadian foot fetishists.)


----------



## goldenquagsire (May 30, 2009)

> People under eighteen get fewer rights because they also have fewer responsibilities and duties. Do you want to pay income tax etc?


yes if it meant that sixteen year olds could be given the vote and not treated like half-whits.


----------



## Departure Song (May 30, 2009)

Tailsy said:


> This means that in no country is there ever a point in voting!!


H-land said it all. I'm all for voting, but only if _my vote actually means something_.
I live in a pretty left-wing state (Minnesota), so no matter how I vote my state will always favor the Democrat Party.


----------



## Tailsy (May 30, 2009)

Uh, okay, your system is bull. Fully aware of that. I only _studied_ it for two years, you know.

However that doesn't mean that all systems are shit and that voting is ALWAYS pointless. It's a good thing to have the right to do, you know? I wasn't talking about the US.


----------



## Departure Song (May 30, 2009)

Well when you say things like





Tailsy said:


> This means that in no country is there ever a point in voting!!


you seem to be implying that my complaining about our system means I am against voting in general.


----------



## Harlequin (May 30, 2009)

goldenquagsire said:


> yes if it meant that sixteen year olds could be given the vote and not treated like half-whits.


you're still a child

you have to draw the line somewhere

the age of majority is eighteen - deal with it. the majority of sixteen year olds have no idea about *anything* let alone who's the best party. (note that I don't think eighteen year olds do either, it's just the line was drawn here and you sort of have to draw it somewhere and 21 was a sucky age)


----------

